# under water lights



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

anybody ever use them for crappie in lakes? thinking about getting a couple.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I have personally never used them...they are suppose to draw bugs and baitfish and the Crappie are suppose to come and feed. 
I have however, fished at our local Marina at night...which has lights that shine on the water, and have done really well!


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen them used with great success down on lake cumberland but have never seen them up here.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

We have tried them at la due,it was a blast!!! We found ourselves forgetting we were fishing and spent half our time just watching all the fish coming into the green glow of light chasing baitfish!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

birthday coming very soon, going to get a couple. don,t have a boat so going to use them off the end of dock at east fork. will give report. any fishing tips on theses light will be great.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I used one of the Optronic's clear lights last week and it worked fine. After about 10 minutes I caught a few fish and within a half hour I had numerous schools of shad? swimming in circles around the light. In about 3 hours I kept 15 decent crappies and probably 15 smaller ones. This was in a man made lake in Pa. but can't imagine Ohio would be any different.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yea; i,m looking forward to them. my cusin goes to cumberland 1 week a year and tears them up off a dock.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

crappie fishing usa.com , has some great info on underfishing lights.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I always see a group of boats under cheshire bridge at alum creek useing them. They seem to be there everytime i go under the bridge at nite, so i would assume there getting fish!
Bobby


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Was out tonight and fished till about 11:00. Kept around 30 decent ones. The bite was much faster than the last time I was out 2 weeks ago and the fish averaged a little bigger. Once the full moon got overhead a little about 10:15 bite really died.

Most of the nicer fish were on the bottom in 9 feet of water. Hung the light about 2 feet below the surface.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i was reading catfish-insider; of a big bridge in the states some where thats got underwater lights in the suport peirs. said it was realy good there. i recall just this morning a older man telling me as a kid they use to hang lanteren close to water surface.


----------

